# How to remove Flashget by jetcar.



## techdud (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi guys, I have a problem removing this program. Whenever I tried to remove it through add/remove program on XP SP2, the window just stalled and then nothing happens. It seems that it is running but I didn't open it yet. I also heard from other forums that Jetcar has a adware program in it but it is not a security risk. If someone out there can help, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Vikesrock8411 (Jun 11, 2005)

If you are having trouble removing in the program in Normal Mode, try rebooting into Safe Mode to remove it:


Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, press F8.
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu should appear
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode.

Try uninstalling the program now.


----------

